# se taper l'incruste



## Liphou

Hola, todas esas expresiones que nunca se sabe como traducir, que no se pueden traducir literalmente... Esta es una "se taper l'incruste". Significa ir en alguna parte o ir a ver alguien sin estar invitado.
Gracias.


----------



## Sandra_fr

¿Podría ser "_ir de prestado_"?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir

Ir de gorra/gañote

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Añado otra: *colarse *(entrar sin ser invitado, entrar sin pagar la entrada)

Hasta luego.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

En Argentina también decimos colarse.

Saludos.


----------



## jorgehugo

Esta es una expresión del francés coloquial. "Se taper" quelque chose ou quelqu'un equivale en español a "engullirse algo o a alquien" por supuesto lo último en sentido figurado : "se taper un sandwich" - "se taper une fille";  'l'incruste" no lo oigo muy a menudo y eso que llevo años hablando y escuchando francés, ¿tiene que ver con la "croûte" (la cáscara) del pan? no olvidemos que "casse-croûte" es la merienda. En resumen, me parece que esto significa en español "hacer una gorronada" o comportarse como un "gorrón" que se come la comida de otro sin permiso.


----------



## Yul

Au cas où cela pourrait être utile à quelqu'un, j'ajouterais que
"pique-assiette" (pluriel: pique-assiette ou pique-assiettes) est un joli terme français pour désigner cette personne qui a l'habitude de se faire nourrir par les autres. 
Je vois pour la première fois de ma vie l'expressioin "se taper l'incrustre" et, vraiment, je sais déjà que je ne l'emploierai jamais! Ça c'est certain.
Yul


----------



## Yul

Je vois que j'ai écrit "incustre".

Peu importe, car à  bien y réfléchir, je m'aperçois d'ailleurs que Larousse lui-même ne connaît ni le mot "incrustre" ni le mot "incruste". 

Quel soulagement!

Le verbe pronominal "s'incruster" existe cependant et il s'emploie dans le sens d' "imposer sa présence de façon importune et prolongée" . 

Yul


----------



## Liphou

Hola !

El diccionario dice para "colarse" : pasar una persona o una cosa por un sitio o entrar en alguna parte sin ser esperada, sin ser notada, con disimulo, aprovechando un descuido, por una entrada o paso estrecho o dificil", y no es exactamente lo que significa "se taper l'incruste", en frances significa ir en alguna parte sin ser esperada pero sin ser deseada tampoco, es muy negativo, y se utiliza muy a menudo en frances  de los jovenes, Yul !! Jorgehugo, gracias por tus expresiones que si podran servir para otra traduccion, "incruste" no tiene nada que ver con la comida, es un termino muy general como lo he dicho antes, se utiliza muy muy a menudo en francia. Todavía no sé que utilizar en mi traduccion , pero muchisimas gracias por su ayuda que siempre me ayuda. 
Esperando otras acepciones!!
Gracias

Hasta luego !


----------



## Gévy

Hola Liphou,

J'avais pensé à "ser una lapa", mais ce serait plutôt être un pot de colle.

On continuera à chercher...


----------



## Liphou

Merci Gévy c'est sympa. Je pense que ca peut coller "ser una lapa" si ca veut dire pot de colle, ne cherche pas trop non plus, je pourrais même dire que je suis moi même una lapa a refuser toute proposition...
Gracias de todos modos!!


----------



## nema

Hola,
y qué tal "presentarse por el morro" o "con todo el morro", igual es demasiado coloquial...

Hasta luego


----------



## ed-hipo

estoy de acuerdo con la primera traduccion de Gevy, colarse porque si te cuelas en un piso ajeno, o en una cola, el resultado es el mismo que l'incruste (del sustantivo incrustation....) osea le vas a caer fatal a la gente la mayor parte de las veces, en fin segun el contexto suelo traducir colarse por s'incruster(en una fiesta) o résquiller (en una cola)
saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola Nema,

¿Demasiado coloquial?, no, la expresión francesa no es más elegante. Solo que presentarse por le morro no daría la impresión de "s'incruster" (la idea es del pelmazo total que viene adonde nadie le invita (con todo el morro) y que de allí no se mueve ni de coña). 

Esto es lo que he entendido, al menos.


----------



## ed-hipo

tienes que tener un morro (que te lo pisas...) para colarte verdad? 
: avoir un sacré culot, 
tener morro : avoir du culot, 
quiza presentarse por el morro : y aller au culot


----------



## ellav

Hola, 

En español coloquial, y creo que ése es su contexto francés también, se conjuga el verbo reflexivo *acoplarse*... ser  un acoplado ... ¿puedo acoplarme? ... jejee


----------



## nicduf

Hola,

Ne serait-ce pas plutôt "se taper l*'intrus*" au lieu de "l'incruste" ? Un intrus est quelqu'un qui vient dans un endroit sans y avoir été invité.


----------



## Yul

nicduf said:


> Hola,
> 
> Ne serait-ce pas plutôt "se taper l*'intrus*" au lieu de "l'incruste" ? Un intrus est quelqu'un qui vient dans un endroit sans y avoir été invité.



Intéressant...

Yul


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,





nicduf said:


> Hola,
> 
> Ne serait-ce pas plutôt "se taper l*'intrus*" au lieu de "l'incruste" ? Un intrus est quelqu'un qui vient dans un endroit sans y avoir été invité.


Non, je ne crois pas.
- Dans s_e taper l'incruste_ nous avons une action menée par cet intrus qui s'immisce à la force dans un endroit ou une conversation.
- On m'avait pas invité à la fête alors je me suis tapé l'incruste / j'ai squatté / je suis passé en force....

Dans _se taper l'intrus_ l'action est subie par les autres qui n'ont qu'à se résigner à cette présence indésirable.
- On l'avait pas invité à la fête mais on a dû se taper / supporter l'intrus toute la soirée.

Enfin, c'est comme cela que je le comprends et je l'utiliserais si besoin en était. Le débat est ouvert.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## nicduf

> - Dans s_e taper l'incruste_ nous avons une action mener par cet intrus qui s'immisce à la force dans un endroit ou une conversation.
> - On m'avait pas invite à la fête alors je me suis tapé l'incruste / j'ai squatté / je suis passé en force....
> 
> Dans _se taper l'intrus_ l'action est subie par les autres qui n'ont qu'à se résigner à cette présence indésirable.
> - On l'avait pas invité à la fête mais on a dû se taper / supporter l'intrus toute la soirée.
> 
> Enfin, c'est comme cela que je le comprends et je l'utiliserais si besoin en était. Le débat est ouvert.


 
Bonsoir,

Je n'ai jamais entendu cette expression "je me suis tapé l'incruste" et je ne pense pas que comme le dit Martine "je" et "l'incruste" soient la même personne (j'ai squatté/ je suis passé en force). 
Si l'on relit l'explication donnée en espagnol dans la tout première question  cela me semble clair.


----------



## ed-hipo

Bonsoir Nicduf,

relis la réponse de Martine, elle parle bien d'"action menée" par l'individu, "l'incruste" est bien COD,
 Pour ce qui est de l'usage de l'expression, ce qui peut intéresser les hispanophones, vous pouvez l'employer auprès d'un public jeune, je pense, sans aucun problème. Même si elle n'est pas répertoriée dans les dictionnaires, elle est intelligible en France métropolitaine autant que je sache.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pas tout à fait d'accord, *ed-hipo*, l'expression semble être répertoriée:



> CNRTL:
> *2.*
> *b)* _Péj._    S'installer (trop) durablement. _S'incruster chez qqn, dans une situation._


Je n'avais jamais entendu cette expression mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle fait trait non pas à un épisode passager mais plutôt à une situation de longue durée. 

L'incrustation transmet, en effet, l'image de permanence, de durabilité. *Se taper l'incruste* serait, si j'ai bien compris, s'installer chez quelqu'un en abusant de son hospitalité. Y aller pour un week-end et y demeurer six mois, par exemple. Au départ, il n'y a ni d'intrusion ni tromperie car il y a certainement eu une invitation.

Je traduirais cela par *imponer su presencia, imponerse.*


----------



## yserien

S'enfoncer dans quelque chose et y adhérer.(CNRTL)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buens noches, bonne nuit,





nicduf said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je n'ai jamais entendu cette expression "je me suis tapé l'incruste"


Je ne l'entends pas tous les jours non plus, et pour cause .

Si ma mémoire ne me joue pas des tours pas elle est utilisée dans L'Esquive.

Au revoir, hasta luego
*EDIT*: Elle est dans le Dictionnaire de la zone


----------



## ed-hipo

Víctor Pérez said:


> Pas tout à fait d'accord, *ed-hipo*, l'expression semble être répertoriée:
> 
> Je n'avais jamais entendu cette expression mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle fait trait non pas à un épisode passager mais plutôt à une situation de longue durée.
> 
> L'incrustation transmet, en effet, l'image de permanence, de durabilité. *Se taper l'incruste* serait, si j'ai bien compris, s'installer chez quelqu'un en abusant de son hospitalité. Y aller pour un week-end et y demeurer six mois, par exemple. Au départ, il n'y a ni d'intrusion ni tromperie car il y a certainement eu une invitation.
> 
> Je traduirais cela par *imponer su presencia, imponerse.*



Je dois reconnaître que l'usage personnel, voir collectif (groupe d'amis, régional, internet) ) n'implique en rien une norme. 
Je te rejoins sur deux aspects : en tapant l'incruste, on abuse de l'hospitalité et le temps passé paraît démesurément long. Il est tout de même relatif à mon avis. Par ailleurs, l'idée d'invitation ne me semble pas pertinente. Par exemple une phrase comme celle-ci ne me choque pas :

"Il était même pas invité et il a tapé l'incruste toute la soirée."

Au contraire, ici on souligne l'absence d'invitation. Mais quelqu'un qui n'est pas invité peut très bien se présenter à une soirée et ne pas taper l'incruste : il fera preuve de retenue et de savoir vivre. Ton exemple de l'invité du week-end qui reste finalement un mois me semble par contre très bon.
 Je crois en fait qu'il faut comprendre taper l'incruste comme deux faits indissociables : la permanence dans un lieu alors qu'on ne vous y attendez pas -ou plus- et le mauvais comportement moral et social de celui qui s'incruste : exemple : il met les pieds sous la table, il se sert dans le frigo sans demander.
Dans l'exemple que je proposais pour l'espace-temps "soirée", deux personnes non invitées se présentent : l'un amène de l'alcool et parle avec tout le monde, il a "un peu abusé" mais il est "bon esprit".
L'autre vient les mains dans les poches, boit l'alcool des autres et insulte les gens : il tape l'incruste. (précision "taper" pas forcément pronominal...)

J'espère avoir été clair, et que ceux qui emploient cette expression pourront préciser ma pensée.

a+


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour
Merci à vous tous pour  ces explications fort pertinentes....mais je prends "un sacré coup de vieux"!!!!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

nicduf said:


> Bonjour
> Merci à vous tous pour  ces explications fort pertinentes....mais je prends "un sacré coup de vieux"!!!!!



Je conviens, *Nicduf*, qu'à partir de 40 ans c'est l'impression qu'on peut tirer mais, au fond, l'effet est contraire: nous rajeunissons, crois-moi...


----------



## misscoach

Je confirme qu'en français on dit bien "se taper l'incruste" : 

"Cette fête était trop bien, même si on ne connaissait personne on s'est tapé l'incruste".

"Même s'il savait très bien que cette soirée est réservée aux étudiants de l'école X ou Y, il s'est tapé l'incruste".

Ce n'est pas parce que vous n'avez jamais entendu cette expression qu'elle n'existe pas!! C'est juste que (ne le prenez pas mal) vous ne fréquentez pas des gens assez jeunes pour qu'ils l'emploient. Et en effet, c'est une expression très familière réservée à l'usage oral.

Dans "j'me tape l'incruste", "l'incruste" (dont personne ne cherche à connaitre le sens car c'est juste une expression) ne correspond pas à "je", et je ne pense pas que martine n'ait dit ça nulle part.

Sur ce, a+!


----------



## Aliciamaya

Esta expresion quiere decir: me he metido en una reunion sin ser invitado, quedarse a comer sin ser invitado, a  ñadirse a una situacion sin ser invitado, quedarse dias en una casa sin ser invitado...es una expresion entera, inutil de intentar traducir cada palabra por su lado


----------



## swift

Hola:

Se me ocurrió que el "tagarote" podría funcionar, si se trata de alguien que se presenta sin ser invitado para comer sin tener que pagar.

En Costa Rica, se hablaría de "paracaidista", cuando el individuo se presenta en un lugar donde no ha sido convidado. Es el oportunista de las fiestas.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Swift:

Ce que tu proposes serait bien pour traduire "un parasite", par exemple. Mais l'expression "se taper l'incruste" est une expression verbale donc une action, pas une personne. Taragote, je ne connais pas, je ne l'ai jamais employé. Pour que ça cadre avec notre expression, quel verbe emploierais-tu : ir de pagarote? ;  hacer de pagarote?, imposerse cual un pagarote ? Ça s'emploierait comment ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Salut Gévy ! 

Hacer de tagarote, je crois. Mais comme je disais à la personne qui m'a demandé de publier mon message précédent D), je doute que ce mot soit usité encore de nous jours. En tout cas, ce n'est pas nécessairement le passage du syntagme verbal au syntagme nominal qui gêne... me semble-t-il.

Bisous,


J.


----------



## Nanon

C'est curieux : moi, je connaissais "taper l'incruste" et pas "se taper l'incruste", avec le même sens. Je n'exclus pas que "taper l'incruste" soit une déformation de la forme pronominale.

Il y a un vénézolanisme familier et courant pour "venir sans être invité" , et aussi  "griller" des places dans une queue : _colearse_.
Exemples:


 Se colearon en mi fiesta.
 X... salió coleado en la foto. On dirait, en français familier, enfin, je dirais : "X tape l'incruste sur la photo" ("X se tape l'incruste" ne me viendrait pas spontanément).


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Nanon !

En Espagne on dirait presque pareil : *colarse*. 

On l'emploie pour dire que quelqu'un entre quelque part sans être invité... ou sans payer (colarse en el metro)... ou pour ne pas faire la queue.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Nanon

Exactement, Gévy. Je n'écarte pas l'idée que "colearse" soit une déformation de "colarse". Que je connais aussi mais que je n'utilise pas sauf pour parler un supposé "espagnol neutre" .
Bisous !


----------



## esteban

En Colombia, aparte de "colarse" que me parece perfecto para traducir "se taper l'incruste", también usamos la expresión "entrar de pato" (a una fiesta por ejemplo). ¡Pero ni idea de dónde sale la expresión!

Saludos
esteban


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Efectivamente, "colarse" parece ser el verbo que goza de mayor extensión. Se usa a ambos lados del Atlántico. Y además, es una buena solución. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Miguel14

J'entends l'expression "se taper l'incrustre" (dans un groupe, chez quelqu'un)seulement depuis quelques années. Elle est très employée entre lycéens et à l'université. J'ai demandé aux parents et effectivement ils n'avaient pas la moindre idée de sa signification.
 

C'est toujours dans un contexte d'un groupe de personnes qui font une activité, dans laquelle arrive une ou plusieurs personnes qui n'y ont pas été conviées.
 
A la table du bar, à celle du restaurant universitaire, à une fête, une soirée, dans une conversation en cours... sans y être invité par au moins une des personnes qui s'y trouve déjà. Imposer une présence inopportune pour les autres. 
 
Coller ou "pot de colle" à été suggéré. En un sens il y a des points communs mais ça renforce peu être encore plus le verdict envers la personne qui s'est invitée (l'un n'empêche pas l'autre):_ "il nous a vu en ville, il s'est tapé l'incruste et nous a collé tout le reste de la soirée"_
 
Y a-t-il un amalgame? Car s'inscruster, taper l'incruste et se taper l'incruste ont-ils tous le même sens et sont-ils "corrects"? et d'où viendrait cette expression?
 
Car pourtant :"_il s'est tapé l'incruste à telle soirée"_,  "_il__ a tapé l'incruste". _J'ai déjà entendu les deux. Cela veut dire qu'il s'est invité (à la table, à la fête, dans la conversation) sans qu'aucune des personnes du groupe présent ne le lui propose ...
 
Certains collégiens ou lycéens emploient même maintenant dans le langage oral des expressions telles que : "_ça sent l'incruste_" ou "tien_s, voilà l'incruste_" ...

 
Il semble y avoir des différences tout de même avec colarse car on ne dira jamais "se taper l'incruste" pour une file d'attente par exemple.
 
Il y a quelques mois, des personnes s'insurgeaient d'ailleurs de l'emploi de "taper l'incruste" dans un titre d'un article du _Monde _... 
http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/article/2009/11/28/comment-taper-l-incruste-a-la-maison-blanche_1273290_3222.html


----------



## Nanon

Corrects pour qui... ? Je lis ce commentaire parmi ceux des gens qui s'insurgent contre l'emploi de cette expression dans les colonnes du "Monde" :


> "Tapez (sic !) l'incruste" est déjà daté. Soyez plus classique.


De tels commentaires émanent surtout de ceux qui ne veulent pas voir se modifier l'image de leur quotidien et ne supportent pas cette incursion du langage des "collégiens et lycéens" dans un journal réputé sérieux. Quant à demander plus de _classicisme _au sujet de l'emploi d'une locution considérée comme _datée_, il y a de quoi laisser rêveur... 

Je ne suis pas sûre que _taper l'incruste_ soit une corruption de _se taper l'incruste_, ni même que l'une des formes soit plus expressive que l'autre. 

Il est en tout cas certain que je n'ai pas parlé de _colarse _dans le sens de _saltarse la cola_ pour traduire _(se) taper l'incruste_ car c'est impossible : pour s'incruster, il faut adhérer, s'enfoncer fortement et... rester sur place .


----------



## Helene1321

On peut également "se taper l'incruste" ou s'incruster dans une file d'attente.

Il y a une expression drôle qui est de dire tout haut quand on voit une personne s'incruster dans une file d'attente: "Et bien dis-donc, c'est la Saint Cruste!" (porque se escucha como "s'incruste")


----------



## Merenguey

Je viens faire du jeunisme, puisqu'apparemment c'est ce qui est demandé jajaja

Du haut de mon jeune âge, je dirais que "taper l'incruste" est antérieur à "se taper l'incruste" bien que les expressions soient équivalentes. C'est tout à fait familier, mais le pronom renforce l'action, c'est une redondance propre au language de rue. C'est-à-dire qu'effectivement "taper l'incruste" signifie déjà "se mettre là où il n'y a presque pas de place (voire pas du tout)", provenant d'incruster (là on est tous d'accord). Le "taper" affirme bien le caractère vulgaire de l'expression (je ne saurais pas trop dire pourquoi, mais c'est le cas... d'ailleurs on ne dit pas "faire l'incruste" mais "s'incruster", qui est la même expression mais légèrement plus correcte).

Le "se taper l'incruste" est un renforcement (conscient ou inconscient? bonne question), où on estimerait que la personne, en plus d'être pique-assiette/pot-de-colle/non invitée (selon les situations donc), le fait "seule", c'est-à-dire vraiment sans qu'on ne l'est invitée. 

Ca relève donc parfois du phénomène conscient : "il n'a pas d'amis, alors il se tape l'incruste" (prononcer: "s'tape l'incruste", d'où l'idée du pronom presque mangé... mais tout de même prononcé); ou du phénomène inconscient : "mais il se rend même pas compte qu'il se tape l'incruste". 

Tout un monde en fait dans cette expression. Pour la traduction, je ne sais pas trop. Au Mexique on disait "el chicle" ou "pegarse como un chicle" pour désigner quelqu'un qui était très pot-de-colle, mais ça ne répond pas à l'exhaustivité des critères de l'expression "taper l'incruste".


----------



## Mel_zgz

Hola,

Voy a rescatar este hilo, por si a alguien le puede servir... En mi humilde opinión, "se taper l'incruste", al ser un término extremadamente coloquial, no responde a ninguna regla gramatical, por lo que para entender la expresión, hay que cogerla en su totalidad (en vez de dividir en "verbo + complemento de objeto directo").

La he usado y he oído a gente usarla con los sentidos de "quedarse más de lo debido" (en una fiesta, etc.) o "imponerse y quedarse en un grupo de gente que no tiene especial interés en estar contigo" (supongo, que esto ocurre sobre todo cuando en este grupo de gente, no conoces a todos). Por ejemplo, vas a una fiesta sólo y ves a un amigo tuyo con un grupo de amigos suyos que no conoces. Ellos están hablando de lo suyo y no les apetece hablar contigo, pero tú, por no estar sólo, te vas a hablar con ellos y te quedas... Eso lo llamaría "se taper l'incruste" o "s'incruster".

Andaba buscando la mejor forma de traducir esto al español, y me ha parecido que "acoplarse", o "ser un acoplado" (sugerido en otro post) es lo más cercano al segundo uso de la expresión en francés. Aunque, claro está, al ser un término coloquial, variará mucho de un país a otro y quizá sólo se use en España y no en América Latina.

Espero que os sirva.


----------

